# Application not straightforward email :(



## kenwood (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi guys I applied for my wifes spouse visa on 6th June just today I got an email saying that our application is not straightforward and that it could take even more time to decide, literally feel shattered insiide to get this after waiting. 

Has anyone else got this email, did you get your visa? How long did it take for them to decide? What im confused about is that I feel our application is 100% straightforward, this is just annoying and seems like a ploy for them to take even longer to decide.


----------



## Mimi. (Aug 24, 2017)

I received a not straight forward email on July 3rd and I'm still waiting for a decision to be made.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Loads of people have received 'not straightforward' email, and I suspect they send one out automatically whenever they cannot meet the published target.


----------



## kenwood (Mar 16, 2017)

Mimi. said:


> I received a not straight forward email on July 3rd and I'm still waiting for a decisions to be made.


Have you contacted your mp or escalated your case Mimi?


----------



## Mimi. (Aug 24, 2017)

kenwood said:


> Have you contacted your mp or escalated your case Mimi?


My case has been escalated three times and I was told there's nothing that can be done but to wait. Today marks day 109.


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

Mimi. said:


> My case has been escalated three times and I was told there's nothing that can be done but to wait. Today marks day 109.


109 days, that's outrageous.


----------



## kenwood (Mar 16, 2017)

Mimi. said:


> kenwood said:
> 
> 
> > Have you contacted your mp or escalated your case Mimi?
> ...


Mimi I really really hope you find out something soon. That's just heart breaking to hear you've waited so long!


----------



## Mimi. (Aug 24, 2017)

kenwood said:


> Mimi I really really hope you find out something soon. That's just heart breaking to hear you've waited so long!



Thank you. I hope you hear soon as well!! 

Day 113


----------

